

Persona: A login that matches your site - lloydhilaiel
http://identity.mozilla.com/post/55796551587/persona-a-login-that-matches-your-site

======
callahad
FWIW, this is the first step in trying to clean up the Persona dialog and
reduce the prominence of Mozilla's branding.

Two of the largest critiques from sites were "Too much _you_ , not enough _us_
" and "I wish I could influence the dialog's color to match my site." Both of
those are finally a step closer to reality.

The difference is particularly striking for sites with simple logos /
wordmarks: [http://people.mozilla.org/~dcallahan/tmp/backgroundColor-
tin...](http://people.mozilla.org/~dcallahan/tmp/backgroundColor-ting.jpg)

~~~
Casseres
In the screenshot you linked to, the customization changes the URL which is
something I would check. With a different URL, I would be suspicious that this
is a phishing attempt.

~~~
callahad
Oh, sorry about that -- that's just the difference between our production /
staging servers. Pardon me while I sneak off to Photoshop the URL bar...

~~~
Casseres
Ah, you're working on Persona. I thought you were a 3rd party.

